# Updated puppy pictures



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Sorry it took so long for more pictures but with Onyx being so sick and then having to put her down I have been super busy.

Siren is pretty much sick of them and I had planned on weaning them at 4 weeks but I might start earlier like at 3.5 weeks. She is taking breaks of up to 3 hours out of the box and following me around the house in heel position. She is going nuts not working or doing anything for almost 4 weeks. We have an agility competition this weekend and I thought about taking her but the puppies are too young to spend the whole day without her. She will just have to suck it up for another week or so. I am going to do a little flirt pole with hr and see if that helps with her energy level. I pray these pups have her work ethic!
Puppies at 1 week
female on the left and male on his back, little brindle female to far right








Male








Brindle female
















left to right chocolate male, female, male, female








The runt who is fawn is a mommas boy and was nursing by hims little self. lol









2 weeks and 2 days old and eyes are open!! they were sleeping and really would not wake up to take pictures!! lol

Chocolate male









Buckskin female

















Chocolate male getting sat on









The fawn male was not cooperating he kept crawling all over and trying to escape! 
From left to right
buckskin female, fawn male, brindle female, buckskin male, chocolate male
















stepping on his sis








and now trying to get away


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww!!!! I love puppies. They are all absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG Lisa so dang cute my head's gunna explode  Great pics


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I am loving the buck skin female


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Too cute! I love puppy pics!


----------



## ImPeCcAbLePiT$ (Apr 11, 2010)

Im with you david, that buck skin is to pretty!!! The rest are just as wonderful though. Congrats.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

OMG! THEY ARE SO CUTE! If ther was an aww face I think it'd be so used right now! Those puppies are so adorable.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i watched the birth video today, really cool, she's turning out to be a great mom.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

gosh sooooo cute. crazy that they all start that little and helpless and grow into... well lace is amazing... hopin george follows in her footsteps!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Awww!! So daggone cute! They still got their little puppy breath, right!? I love that smell! I know, I'm weird like that! Lol!! Thanks for sharing, Lisa! They're so cute!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Lisa, they have gotten so big, I am sooo in love with that runt


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yes they finally have puppy breath and the runt is my favorite male! I hope when I evaluate them he is going to be kick butt so i can keep him  I already named him Spartacus! I love playing with them several times a day puppies are just fun!
The bad thing is I want to keep them all! I would love to keep two females and a male but I know holly really wants a female. Darn it holly! lol


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Too Precious


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Gosh they are so beautiful!! Poor Siren its hard being a working mom eh? lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> The bad thing is I want to keep them all! I would love to keep two females and a male but I know holly really wants a female. Darn it holly! lol


That chocolate male is looking awful cute! They are a good looking group can't wait to see more of them in a few weeks


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

little buckskin boy is ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

SOOOO cute!


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

They are so cute - love the dark faces on some of them. Can't wait to watch them grow - keep the pictures coming.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OMG CUTE!!!! Good to know my lil runt boy is thriving! Let me know when you are sending him. hehehe


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

oooo noooo I feel so sick.....puppy fever is coming on! SOOOOO cute, lots of kisses headed your way babies!


----------



## ghosthellz (Apr 9, 2010)

puppies are the best ....i want to build a big kennel someday lol


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

they grow so fast, before you know it they will be asking for the keys to the car !!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

NinaThePitbull said:


> they grow so fast, before you know it they will be asking for the keys to the car !!!


lol that's funny! They are getting so big and active now that we are going to have to build a puppy area in the next few days. I am going to try a new method of potty training the puppies so i will take pictures and expalin the misty method of potty training.


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> lol that's funny! They are getting so big and active now that we are going to have to build a puppy area in the next few days. I am going to try a new method of potty training the puppies so i will take pictures and expalin the misty method of potty training.


dont use misty in the same sentence as new potty training method...

... might not be very marketable. lol


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Cute puppies!! 

If I were to pick a puppy right now, based on your pics I'd pick the male with ants in his pants. He seems fiesty and would be a nice active working dog for sure.

But who knows - maybe one of the girls will come around and show him up.

Kiss their bellies for me....love me some puppy bellies.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Very nice litter.. Did you end up using that heavy jocko bred dog as a stud?


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

very nice litter they should make for some fine bulldogs.


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Oooohhh Puppies are so cuteeee... I can't look... enjoy them they grow so fast lol...


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

More pics! More pics!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

So...? Got your eye on any yet?


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

OMG....the black masks are to DIE for. Very nice litter. Too bad I'm out of the market for awhile, haha.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Firehazard said:


> Very nice litter.. Did you end up using that heavy jocko bred dog as a stud?


yes I did and here is the ped and the stud, yeah I know he is at chain weight not conditioned in this picture.

ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [354145] :: ZORRO SIREN PUPS











bahamutt99 said:


> So...? Got your eye on any yet?


I have some I really like but I have to wait till I can see some drive. I am going to keep them all so I can evaluate them and work with all of them. Then I will decide who I want and who gets placed where. I might end up with 3, well see


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I know I already said this, Lisa, but they're looking great! Thanks for sharing, as always!


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Awesome looking pups Lisa love the choco he's looking nice


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Being dead serious here... if any of those homes fall through or you're just up to your eyeballs in dogs, I'll be more than happy to hold one down here in florida for ya


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Even though he's at chain weight, that's a great shot of daddy there  Makes me really wanna fly down and steal the buckskin boy i got my eye on  hahahhah


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are so seriously precious  I can't wait till you pick so I can pick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want one of each color hehehehe.


----------

